# Ore Carriers, Ruth Lake, Knob Lake, and Sept Isles



## seadog_sg (Jun 14, 2006)

Does anyone remember the three ships on the ore run from Seven Islands down the Yankee Coast and across to Europe crewed mostly by Geordies. Looking for info please.


----------



## Ray Mac (Sep 22, 2007)

I was on the Knob Lake 1960, Joined in North Shields March paid off Glagow October.Mainly South Shields and Sunderland crowd. Sorrel on the St Lawence and down the East Coast then Missippipi port Sulfure and back up the East Coast six months then a cargo of iron ore for Glasgow and home.(Thumb) (Smoke)


----------



## seadog_sg (Jun 14, 2006)

I was in the Sept Isles similar kind of time. The reason i ask is a guy called Brian Rowlings is asking in Shields Gazette if anyone has a pic of the Knob Lake as he was in her around your time onboard. By the way sorry for late reply as I live in Singapore 8 hour time diff.


----------



## Ray Mac (Sep 22, 2007)

If you follow my posts/threads you will find photos of the ruth lake and Knob lake(Thumb)


----------



## aloejimmy (Apr 19, 2010)

*ruth lake*



seadog_sg said:


> Does anyone remember the three ships on the ore run from Seven Islands down the Yankee Coast and across to Europe crewed mostly by Geordies. Looking for info please.


 Yes I served on the Ruth Lake in 1958 and had a whale of a time. I am now looking to find any former crew mates from that great ship, as I have a book coming out next May that certainly mentions her and my time aboard. My name is James Marsh, but as a pantry boy on the Ruth Lake I acquired the nick-name of Jasper.


----------



## riversea (Jul 19, 2007)

For SEPT ILES see our Tees-built site at
http://www.teesbuiltships.co.uk/furness/19401969/septiles1955.htm


----------



## Mike S (Dec 27, 2005)

I remember her........one of the last turbine sets built under my Dads Stewardship as Production Director at RW! 
He moved on to MD NEM just as she was completing. Amazing to see that she is still trading. Looks like they made them tough in those days........


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Mike S said:


> I remember her........one of the last turbine sets built under my Dads Stewardship as Production Director at RW!
> He moved on to MD NEM just as she was completing. Amazing to see that she is still trading. Looks like they made them tough in those days........


Still in service mike but without the engines, she has power pods now and is a heavy lift barge I remember doing some work on her in the seventies during the conversion.


----------



## aloejimmy (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm still trying to contact anyone who served at the same time as me aboard the iron oar carrire Ruth Lake in 1958. Especialy Brian ???? who was the other pantry boy on board and came from Worthing. If I can get in touch with any of them they will be invited to the launch of a book of mine that is due to be published in May 2011. This has a chapter on the sea training school Vindicatrix where I trained in 1957. And an account of that wonderful ship that has always claimed a place in my heart. I loved her and have never forgotten her.


----------



## Joe Whelan (Nov 2, 2006)

*Sept Iles*

I served in the Sept Iles 20-11-58 - 23-5-59 and 27-7-59 - 23-5-60. Happy days. Would like to hear from anyone who sailed in her during this period. Joe.


----------



## Ian Robson 36 (Apr 16, 2012)

I served on the Ruth Lake as 3rd eng. 1957- 1958 when she was coverted to carry oil during the winter months when she did not carry ore,what I would like to know who were the owners because I can't remember


----------



## G. Robert-Clarke (Apr 15, 2012)

Sorry! Can't help with the ships. I know about Sept Iles though, 2nd worst place I've been to. I remember the natives didn't like the British. Something to do with the French losing the French & Indian War, 1754 to 1756. 
Went ashore there while serving aboard MV La Sierra (Buries Markes) 1972. We were caught in the winter ice, and had to retreat to Halifax, and waited for an icebreaker convoy. Now Halifax was great.


----------



## Ian J. Huckin (Sep 27, 2008)

G. Robert-Clarke said:


> Sorry! Can't help with the ships. I know about Sept Iles though, 2nd worst place I've been to. I remember the natives didn't like the British. Something to do with the French losing the French & Indian War, 1754 to 1756.
> Went ashore there while serving aboard MV La Sierra (Buries Markes) 1972. We were caught in the winter ice, and had to retreat to Halifax, and waited for an icebreaker convoy. Now Halifax was great.


"GO SOONERS"???? Where are you living if I may ask?


----------



## G. Robert-Clarke (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi OM - of course you may ask.
I'm a dual-national (US & British). I'm in Lowestoft, Suffolk, at the moment, but split my year between Lowestoft and Norman, Oklahoma, USA. Although I'm retired, I still have a business in Norman. My two boys live in Oklahoma City, 15 miles north of Norman. This split will soon end however, since I am now divorced, my kids are coming to live in the UK, and I have a buyer for my business.
'Go Sooners!' - the state of Oklahoma was settled during the 'Land Run' in 1889. The run was held on a 'first-come, first-served' basis, and was started by a gun shot. Some plot claimers 'ran' before the shot, and were called 'Sooners'.

The Sooners is also the name of the Oklahoma University football (American) team. OU is my 'Alma Mater' where I studied for 8 years. I'm a huge fan of the OU Sooners. I get to see them play during the fall, when I go to the States.
Long winded, but you did ask.
We'll chat again soon I hope


----------



## JamesinSurrey (Feb 6, 2014)

Ruth Lake picture 

http://i.imgur.com/CvirSyY.jpg


----------



## expats (Mar 9, 2013)

G. Robert-Clarke said:


> Sorry! Can't help with the ships. I know about Sept Iles though, 2nd worst place I've been to. I remember the natives didn't like the British. Something to do with the French losing the French & Indian War, 1754 to 1756.
> Went ashore there while serving aboard MV La Sierra (Buries Markes) 1972. We were caught in the winter ice, and had to retreat to Halifax, and waited for an icebreaker convoy. Now Halifax was great.


I loved Sept Iles....I was there with a crew of 'Teuchters'.....Using my old aerial cables as frames they'd knitted umpteen lobster pots...I was a keen fisherman and we spent a few happy days, off in a lifeboat, setting the pots and fishing (very successfully) for cod.....

For a few days we had the best 'feeding ship' in the world...


----------



## clydesiderman (Nov 28, 2004)

*Knob Lake at Glasgow in October 1960*

In "Shipsoftheclyde.com" "Knob Lake" is listed as coming to Glasgow in October 1960.


----------



## Ray Mac (Sep 22, 2007)

clydesiderman said:


> In "Shipsoftheclyde.com" "Knob Lake" is listed as coming to Glasgow in October 1960.


Paid off in Glasgow in October 1960 after six months us/can coast, Knob Lake(Smoke)

Ray


----------



## IainHedley (Jan 2, 2017)

My Dad, John Hedley, served on the Ruth Lake around 58/59.


----------

